# Choix entre mac os X et Windows 7 au démarrage



## Punkman59 (9 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, bonsoir tous le monde,

Je suis new utilisateur sur macbook pro 13" intel core 2 duo.

Je viens d'installé un disque dur 1To sur mon mac et j'ai installé sur 750Go Mac Os X et sur 250Go Windows 7 intégral 32bits.

Ma question est peut être bête mais:

Comment avoir Directement au démarrage du macbook pro un écran avec les 2 icônes (apple et microsoft) afin de choisir quel système d'exploitation démarré?
J'ai cherché pendant plus d'une heure mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur les forums.

Je Connais le moyen qui consiste a appuyer sur la touche Alt afin de choisir quel partition démarré mais j'aimerai plutôt avoir un écran avec le choix sans devoir maintenir la touche alt.

Merci d'avance a toute les personnes qui auront la gentillesse de me répondre et surtout désolé pour les fautes d'orthographe mais je suis pas vraiment fort :sick:


----------



## f1gtx (10 Avril 2011)

Punkman59 a dit:


> Bonjour, bonsoir tous le monde,
> 
> Je suis new utilisateur sur macbook pro 13" intel core 2 duo.
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour,

Pour cela moi j'utilise un logiciel rEFIT qui s'installe sur MacOS et au démarrage on a sur l'écran un menu qui me permet de choisir entre Mac et Seven . Ce logiciel se trouve sur ce site :  http://refit.sourceforge.net/ .

En espérant avoir répondu à la  question . 

Mes salutations .

Michel


----------



## Punkman59 (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

Merci beaucoup pour l'info. Je l'ai installé aujourd'hui j'ai redémarrer pas mal de fois mais toujours pas d'écran au démarrage. Je boot toujours sur Mac osX.

Y a t'il une manipulation a faire lors de l'installation de rEFIT? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## edd72 (11 Avril 2011)

Dans préférences systèmes -> démarrage, il faut que rEFIt soit sélectionné (de mémoire).


----------



## Punkman59 (12 Avril 2011)

Alors voilà ^^ j'ai installé refit, j'ai cherché comme tu me l'a expliquer pour mettre un écran au démarrage mais je n'ai pas trouver, je me suis donc dit qu'il falais surement redémarrer après l'installation, ce que j'ai fait.

Depuis que j'ai installer refit et que j'ai redémarrer, impossible de reboot sur la partition Mac osX  

La partition Windows sans problème mais rien sous Mac osX.

J'ai eseiller de réparer avec l'assistant de disque mais impossible... 

Je n'ai plus de solution... Help me please


----------



## edd72 (12 Avril 2011)

En clair? Tu n'as pas le chix rEFIt au démarrage et Windows se lance par défaut?

Et en maintant ALT au démarrage, tu as quoi comme choix?


----------



## Punkman59 (13 Avril 2011)

Alors voilà, déjà d'une je n'ai pas d'écran au démarrage malgré que refit soit installer car il n'y a rien dans les réglages que je puise coché com'e indiqué ci dessus. En gros on dirai que refit même si il est installe et ben il ne fonctionne pas.

En second, quand j'allume mon Mac il boot sur la partition Mac osX mais il charge indéfiniment et ne va jamais sous Mac osX, je suis obligé de maintenir le bouton Power pour l'éteindre et quand je le rallume je maintien le bouton alt enfoncer pour boiter sous Windows etvla aucun problème. 

En gros on dirai que la partition Mac osX est endomager et j'arrive pas a la réparer 

Que faire?


----------



## edd72 (13 Avril 2011)

Avec le DVD gris, refixe le volume de démarrage puis supprime rEFIt: http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s3_remove.html

Vérifie que tout va bien et réinstalle le: http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s1_install.html

N'hésite pas à consulter la doc: http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/


----------



## Toumak (13 Avril 2011)

rEFIt est installé, cela ne veut pour autant pas dire qu'il est activé !
Il faut le faire via le Terminal :
sudo sh /efi/rEFIt/enable-always.sh
(de mémoire, mais c'est le script enable-always.sh qu'il faut lancer)


----------

